# gasping Angel



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey folks.

well i figured out why my peruvian altum is gasping at the surface. what i missed out was that he his gills had excess mucus being secreted. based on his symptomsi would say he has ich on the gills. i have dosed the tank with aqurisol and moved the temp up to 84f. do i need to QT him or will he be fine in the main tank it self?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the disease is present in the entire tank..and you are treating the entire tank...just leave him there..


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

cool! thanks sir


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

ouch but good thing you cuaght it before it got to serios....well gl


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

gotoguy..when it hits the gills ; it is serious..deadly serious.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

thats what i was frightened about! i hve added salt to the tank and turned up the het to 86.gasping reduced a lot. keeping the nightlight on overnight.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

ok well anyway gl...sryy loha


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you did nothing to be sorry for guy..you are 14and still learning.heck ; i am 64 and still learning..you just keep on keeping on and you are gonna be just fine...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

*Good news:* 
the gasping has stopped. i moved the tempup to 86, treated the tank with salt, aquarisol and sera's anti inch (which by the way is very effective, 1ml for 10gl). something else i did use was sera's fish vitamins.

*Bad news:* 
i lost my 4 angels. the 3 koi's and the dd black and my snails. the mono is still alive, kicking and being a mean pecky lil B. basically being himself. surprisingly, the peru who was the one i noticed the gasping 1st pulled through!

*Good news:*
(the sandwich feedback method, something i picked up as a soft skills trainer, yea, mean old me was a soft skills, personality development and accent neutralizing trainer) 

i got 2 new marbled koi angel. really big and really beautiful.

http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt339/vireshfleming/Newangel.jpg

*Coming Soon:* 3 Bolvian Rams and a breeding pair of Apistogramma Triple Orange Cacatoides!

*Leaving Soon:* 3 Pearl Gourami and 4 Swordtails to make room for new occupants.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

quit killin tham danged fish and start breedin them....
geez oh man...get your act together son.......lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

lol Loha!


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

ok well srry to hear and gl withit all


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

0 dead fish. Schtop it.

Keep the tank temperature high and the salt in for at least 1 month past last symptoms of ich. This will definitely kill the life cycle of the ich and eradicate the disease. Sounds good to me! I did this in my 20 gallon and never had a problem with anything returning.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

do you think tose three kois you hot brang it in???


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

oh zakk cant believe ur fish are going belly up, but hey at least u aint had to sell ur tank and replace it with a cot like i have


----------

